# Hcg help



## Frank7919 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys I'm looking for some advice on what kind of pin to use with hcg
I have a vile of hcg it's not powder it's hucog liquid 
I just don't know what size pin to use or how to messure. I have 3cc pins that I used threw out my cycle. Is there any pins that I can buy that messure in iu? And do I have to mix this type of hcg with bac. Water?
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## dsskid (Jun 16, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for some advice on what kind of pin to use with hcg
> I have a vile of hcg it's not powder it's hucog liquid
> I just don't know what size pin to use or how to messure. I have 3cc pins that I used threw out my cycle. Is there any pins that I can buy that messure in iu? And do I have to mix this type of hcg with bac. Water?
> Please help. Thanks.



should be injected intramuscularly and stored in the refrigerator 

need more info on the vile how much iu is it  and hcg has to be mix  with powder and  bacteriostatic water


----------



## Dusters (Jun 16, 2010)

It can be injected subq or IM.  What is the concentration of your hcg?  If it is 2500iu per ml, then you measure out 1ml to get 2500iu, 0.5ml for 1250iu, etc.  After I mix hcg in a vial, I use a 1.5" 20-25g pin to draw, then switch to a 30g pin to inject.


----------



## dsskid (Jun 16, 2010)

dusters said:


> it can be injected subq or im.  What is the concentration of your hcg?  If it is 2500iu per ml, then you measure out 1ml to get 2500iu, 0.5ml for 1250iu, etc.  After i mix hcg in a vial, i use a 1.5" 20-25g pin to draw, then switch to a 30g pin to inject.




thats the best way to do it


----------



## Frank7919 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey thanks for the response the vile is 5000iu/1ml
it's a clear liquid. It says hucog-5000hp. I can't post a link yet but if you go to napsgear
and go to post and on cycle therapy go to page 2 it'll be the first product on top it's that vile that I have. So do I mix that liquid with bac. Water?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 16, 2010)

Frank7919 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the response the vile is 5000iu/1ml
> it's a clear liquid. It says hucog-5000hp. I can't post a link yet but if you go to napsgear
> and go to post and on cycle therapy go to page 2 it'll be the first product on top it's that vile that I have. So do I mix that liquid with bac. Water?



No... It's already mixed. 1mL (1cc) has 5000iu. So .5mL = 2500iu or .1mL = 500iu.

I use slin pins... 5/16 pin (not sure on the guage but they're tiny)

Inject sub-q. No need to be jabbing hcg IM. I just grab some skin on my gut and stick.... Painless and easy.

What dose are you taking? On-cycle or PCT?


----------



## Frank7919 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey buzzerd thanks for the reply it's going to be for my pct. Where can I get slin pin if you don't mind me asking. I'm knew to the subject it was my first cycle. I ran sust for 8 weeks at 500ml going to run 1000iu for 3 weeks and nolva. Ounce agian thank you


----------



## Frank7919 (Jun 16, 2010)

These slin pins are they insulin pins?


----------



## Tiburon (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes...use an insulin pin.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 16, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> Hey thanks for the response the vile is 5000iu/1ml
> it's a clear liquid. It says hucog-5000hp. I can't post a link yet but if you go to napsgear
> and go to post and on cycle therapy go to page 2 it'll be the first product on top it's that vile that I have. So do I mix that liquid with bac. Water?



I would mix with some bac water to dilute it some. Unless you plan on blasting at high dosages it's going to be hard to measure. I usually mix a 5000iu vial with 10ml total bac water. This dilutes 1cc to = 500iu



Frank7919 said:


> These slin pins are they insulin pins?



Yep. I use a 30x0.5g ti pin HCG sub-q


----------



## Frank7919 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone you've been really helpfull


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tyler your right on it again*

I was going to help the op out but you nailed it. The only differance I may have said is why put that much bac water in it. If he just added 1ml to the ml he has would be a sufficent dose to run on cycle. I believe that would come out to be 250iu's at the 10 mark on a slim pin. Less liquid, easy to measure. But in any case it is important to add bac water because being only 1ml would be next to impossible to measure accurately and besides needs to be stored in the refrigerator and with bac water I think it would be a lot more stable and stay potent longer.


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 20, 2010)

someone get rid of this fucking spammer!


----------

